# What the heck am I doing this for?



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2013)

1956 and I'm totally scared to death but did not dare show it. This was taken on my second day in the Army and I had not received my uniform yet. I am second from left, white T-shirt and glasses. Four of my buddies are in this too. At lot of smiles disappeared when we started basic training.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

1966 -- We didn't get our uniforms for three or four days.  My mom tried to make me wear a suit and tie!  I wore the surfer's uniform of the day:  white levis, an aloha shirt and blue deck shoes.  We were standing in formation as the drill instructor made his way along the line to stop and yell at various victims.  Yep.  He stopped in front of me and just stared.  He yelled, "Are you one of those goddamned surfers?"  With my sun-bleached hair and dark, California tan, I replied, "YES, SERGEANT!!!" He smiled and said, "That must be fun."


----------



## jerry old (May 26, 2020)

DISREGARD GHOST POST


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

Marci, this thread is from 2013.  Apparently the photo attachment has disappeared.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

LOL! Ok. How are these popping up all of a sudden?


----------



## old medic (May 27, 2020)

BUT..... brings up a good question...... Why did I?????

New thread coming....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> 1956 and I'm totally scared to death but did not dare show it. This was taken on my second day in the Army and I had not received my uniform yet. I am second from left, white T-shirt and glasses. Four of my buddies are in this too. At lot of smiles disappeared when we started basic training.


Pappy, I can't find your pic?


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2020)




----------

